# How many rats can you fit in a ferret nation cage?



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Since my mischief seems to keep growing....I wonder how many rats those of you who own a ferret nation 142 have.
I currently have 5 females and one male (to be neutered)
One is pregnant, and I'll more than likely be keeping some of them too.

Currently only 3 of my girls live in the ferret nation.
The others are still in quarantine cages. But I hope to house them all in the ferret nation.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a 142 and I keep 6 rats in it. I wouldn't go much higher, perhaps seven or eight. But I have large boys. If they were all Bacardi's size (he's about a big girl's size) I'd be more willing to go higher.

_Technically_ I think the answer is 12, by the cage calculator, but you'd have to be careful to give each rat a place to hang out and hide from the others for private time (and stashing food!)


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Cage calculators say 12. I have 8 in mine (4 top, 4 bottom) but have kept as many as 6 in one half and it still felt roomy. As long as all rats get along, 12 shouldn't be a problem.

But I'm also the one who kept my 8 in an R-695 for two weeks over the Christmas holidays . Although durin that time I introed a new rat, and even though she didn't get along with the other rats at first she did have her own place to get away from the others.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have 8 in my FN 142. Two are neutered males, and the rest are females but a few of my females are small. They usually just linger in the top half anyhoo, so I'd probably feel comfortable with one or two more but it really depends on the mischief I guess. You can always get two FN's and put them together


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I have 3 in half of a FN (bottom half is being used as a dog crate). 2 smallish boys and 1 double-rex girl.


----------

